
Coinbase becomes the most downloaded iPhone app in the U.S - smaili
https://9to5mac.com/2017/12/07/coinbase-most-downloaded-ios-app/
======
rising-sky
[dupe]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15875929](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15875929)

------
RickS
The first link to coinbase is an affiliate link.

I know these guys aren't wapo, but still a pretty profound lack of integrity.

